# Images of Santiagos de los caballeros, Dominican Republic



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*more images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots, havent heard much from the Dominican Republic here... I love the first pic!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Que buenas fotos de la capital del Cibao. Debes poner fotos del aeropuerto de la ciudad.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiagos de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

RD$1,500 millones para el Parque de Santiago

La obra dispondrá de varios jardines cibaeños y de un anfiteatro para 2,000 personas

SANTIAGO. La construcción del Parque Central Metropolitano, que se levantará en los terrenos del antiguo Aeropuerto Internacional Cibao con una inversión global de RD$1,500 millones, se convertirá en el gran pulmón ecológico de esta ciudad que cambiará el perfil urbano de Santiago de los Caballeros.

El diseño de la obra que se iniciará en las próximas semanas, incluye la renovación y modificación de todos los aspectos urbanísticos y viales del centro de la ciudad.

El parque dispondrá de varios jardines cibaeños, áreas deportivas, de recreación, y un anfiteatro con capacidad para albergar más dos mil personas.

Además contará con dos puentes sobre el arroyo Gurabo y dos avenidas que unirán el Norte con el Sur de la ciudad, lo que según estiman las autoridades desahogará el tránsito de vehículos en el área, así como de 12 torres de apartamentos privados que se levantarán en las inmediaciones de la avenida Bartolomé Colon, próximo a El Ejido.

Su administración y construcción estarán bajo la dirección de un patronato creado mediante el decreto presidencial 126-01, emitido el 23 de enero del 2001. Lo integran la Asociación para el Desarrollo Incorporado, el arzobispado de Santiago, el Ayuntamiento municipal, la Asociación Ecológica del Cibao, la Gobernación provincial, el Plan Estratégico de Santiago, la Pontifica Universidad Católica Madre y Maestra y otras entidades.

La primera etapa del proyecto será construida por Obras Públicas con una inversión de RD $600 millones.

Cooperación

El director ejecutivo de la APEDI, Emmanuel Castillo, dijo que el patronato busca la cooperación técnica de la ciudad de Curitiva, Brasil, para el manejo del parque.

De su lado, el subsecretario de Obra Públicas, Porfirio Brito, sostuvo que los dos puentes sobre el arroyo Gurabo beneficiarán los sectores El Ejido, Secara, Los Ciruilitos y otros.

Los trabajos relacionados con el paisajismo, jardinería y arborización del parque estarán a cargo de la empresa Interiores y Patios Margarita, S.A., de la paisajista Margarita Ruiz Gómez, quien pagó 300 mil pesos por participar en la rifa del Departamento de Concursos y Sorteos de Obras Públicas. Ganó un contrato de RD$416,476,991.00 millones.

Las empresas que trabajarán en el proyecto son Agro Láser, Ingeniería Estrella, Consorcio Omega Eléctrica Cruz, Lora & Asociados y el Consorcio Sanitario Parque Central.

Nadie habla

DL ha tratado de conseguir detalles del contrato de RD$416.4 millones otorgado a la paisajista Margarita Ruiz Gómez, para la decoración del parque, así como establecer por qué sólo participó en el concurso la empresa Interiores y Patios Margarita S.A., y se aceptó como válido. En OP nadie ha querido ofrecer explicaciones.

Arrow SERAN 12 LAS TORRES DEL PARQUE CENTRAL DE SANTIAGO
Ya salio info relacionada al parque, pense que seria interesante traer el articulo que resalta las amenidades que tendra el parque y sus alrededores.

RD$1,500 millones para el Parque de Santiago

La obra dispondrá de varios jardines cibaeños y de un anfiteatro para 2,000 personas

SANTIAGO. La construcción del Parque Central Metropolitano, que se levantará en los terrenos del antiguo Aeropuerto Internacional Cibao con una inversión global de RD$1,500 millones, se convertirá en el gran pulmón ecológico de esta ciudad que cambiará el perfil urbano de Santiago de los Caballeros.

El diseño de la obra que se iniciará en las próximas semanas, incluye la renovación y modificación de todos los aspectos urbanísticos y viales del centro de la ciudad.

El parque dispondrá de varios jardines cibaeños, áreas deportivas, de recreación, y un anfiteatro con capacidad para albergar más dos mil personas.

Además contará con dos puentes sobre el arroyo Gurabo y dos avenidas que unirán el Norte con el Sur de la ciudad, lo que según estiman las autoridades desahogará el tránsito de vehículos en el área, así como de 12 torres de apartamentos privados que se levantarán en las inmediaciones de la avenida Bartolomé Colon, próximo a El Ejido.

Su administración y construcción estarán bajo la dirección de un patronato creado mediante el decreto presidencial 126-01, emitido el 23 de enero del 2001. Lo integran la Asociación para el Desarrollo Incorporado, el arzobispado de Santiago, el Ayuntamiento municipal, la Asociación Ecológica del Cibao, la Gobernación provincial, el Plan Estratégico de Santiago, la Pontifica Universidad Católica Madre y Maestra y otras entidades.

La primera etapa del proyecto será construida por Obras Públicas con una inversión de RD $600 millones.

Cooperación

El director ejecutivo de la APEDI, Emmanuel Castillo, dijo que el patronato busca la cooperación técnica de la ciudad de Curitiva, Brasil, para el manejo del parque.

De su lado, el subsecretario de Obra Públicas, Porfirio Brito, sostuvo que los dos puentes sobre el arroyo Gurabo beneficiarán los sectores El Ejido, Secara, Los Ciruilitos y otros.

Los trabajos relacionados con el paisajismo, jardinería y arborización del parque estarán a cargo de la empresa Interiores y Patios Margarita, S.A., de la paisajista Margarita Ruiz Gómez, quien pagó 300 mil pesos por participar en la rifa del Departamento de Concursos y Sorteos de Obras Públicas. Ganó un contrato de RD$416,476,991.00 millones.

Las empresas que trabajarán en el proyecto son Agro Láser, Ingeniería Estrella, Consorcio Omega Eléctrica Cruz, Lora & Asociados y el Consorcio Sanitario Parque Central.

Nadie habla

DL ha tratado de conseguir detalles del contrato de RD$416.4 millones otorgado a la paisajista Margarita Ruiz Gómez, para la decoración del parque, así como establecer por qué sólo participó en el concurso la empresa Interiores y Patios Margarita S.A., y se aceptó como válido. En OP nadie ha querido ofrecer explicaciones.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

SANTIAGO.- El secretario de Obras Públicas, Freddy Pérez, anunció ayer que la construcción del Parque Central se iniciará de manera definitiva antes de finalizar el presente mes, luego de una reunión con empresarios y representantes de la Asociación para el Desarrollo de esta ciudad.


En el encuentro, en que también se discutió el programa de trabajo a seguir, el funcionario dijo que en una o dos semanas llegarán los equipos para el inicio formal de la obra, para la cual se ha dado el primer picazo en dos ocasiones. Ayer también se volvió a presentar el proyecto elaborado por el arquitecto Gustavo Moré a los representativos de las instituciones y del empresariado local y nacional, que encabezaron el encuentro.

“Sencillamente todo lo que es tránsito, todo lo que es movimiento, todo lo que es paisajismo, todo lo que es reflexión, todo lo que es descanso, todo lo que es la familia de Santiago, definitivamente se va a concentrar aquí cuando se termine esta importante obra que es el Parque Central”, indicó Pérez. El funcionario reveló que ya se hizo la licitación para asignar la obra.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiagos de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Video of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure the city must be great and all but to me it looks pretty boring. There's hardly any people on the streets. It's pretty much a bunch of gated communities. I do hope I'm wrong though...


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

koolkid said:


> I'm sure the city must be great and all but to me it looks pretty boring. There's hardly any people on the streets. It's pretty much a bunch of gated communities. I do hope I'm wrong though...


On the contrary, Santiago has a great nightlife.

However, Santo Domingo, Puerto Plata, Babaro y Punta Cana are more fun than Santiago, maybe because Santiago's population is industrial based.


----------



## edward77x (Sep 26, 2007)

koolkid said:


> I'm sure the city must be great and all but to me it looks pretty boring. There's hardly any people on the streets. It's pretty much a bunch of gated communities. I do hope I'm wrong though...


Because they are only showing pics of certain parts.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## edward77x (Sep 26, 2007)

juancito said:


>


Wow Santiago has gotten really big. Without a doubt it needs a Subway and not a light rail!

Wow Santiago ha crecido mucho. Ojala construyan un Metro y no un tranvia!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

At the risk of repeating myself in almost every thread, a note to everyone: please let us know who took the photos whenever posting in this section. Are these pictures yours, juancito? 

Thanks.


----------



## edward77x (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow I want to live there!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, the pictures are mine, just in case anyone else has a problem.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

juancito said:


> Yes, the pictures are mine, just in case anyone else has a problem.


No one has a problem, juanicito, but you may have noticed that threads of self taken photographs are now placed over in Urban Showcase section. Any new threads you start with your own photos, please place over there. Thank you.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*























































Monument to the Dominican-Arab Muslim Community in Santiago de los Caballeros


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Driving up the highway from Santo Domingo, This city seems clean and prosperous and a bit more conservative.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics Juancito :cheers: Santiago looks very nice. I enjoy your pics kay:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for your comments, it is a wonderful city.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago De Lo Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*





































Monument to the Dominican-Arab Muslim Community in Santiago de los Caballeros













































Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*














































photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros*























































Photobucket and Migssant.


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*



















Photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago looks very nice ^^


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

will have more pic's soon.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Domincan Republic*





































photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, dominican Republic*























































photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*





































photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*














































photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*



























































































photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*





































Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*



















Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*














































Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*














































Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*









































































Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*























































Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic*























































Photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*




























photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*














































photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*










photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*





































photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those new images are also very nice too; keep it up juancito


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

one nice and cool city.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you both, I will always keep the photos coming.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*










photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*More Images of Santiago de los caballeros, Dominican Republic*



















photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Here are some links of development projects that are happening throughout the island.

www.capcana.com
www.caribbean-dream-properties.com
http://www.metrocountry.com/
www.americas.com
http://www.pcsd.com.do/
www.barriochinosantodomingo.org
www.colombusbay.com
www.puertobani.com
www.rocoki.com
http://www.hardrockhotelpuntacana.com/?WT.mc_id=PuntaCana


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Metro para Santiago va, asegura Gilberto Serulle 

Por MIGUEL CRUZ TEJADA 

Gilberto Serulle regresó a Santo Domingo 

NUEVA YORK.- El alcalde electo de Santiago de los Caballeros, Gilberto Serulle, aseguró que el proyecto del Metro para esa ciudad, la segunda en importancia de la República Dominicana, se mantiene y adelantó que durante su reciente estadía en Estados Unidos hizo contactos con inversionistas para involucrarlos en planes de desarrollo.

Dijo que está impulsando proyectos que construirá en su administración como parte de un amplio programa de avance que ayudará al desarrollo y al progreso de la “Ciudad Corazón”.

Indicó que promueve en el exterior inversiones en el Parque Industrial de Santiago, programas de tecnología de punta como ensamblajes, fábricas para piezas y armaduras de vehículos, industria inmobiliaria y otras que necesitan inversiones.

“Queremos convertir a Santiago en un polo en el que los capitalistas o inversionistas criollos y extranjeros vean que se están creando las condiciones necesarias, cumpliendo con el mandato de la ley y que serán incentivadas por el gobierno local para que sean exitosas”, agregó.

Serulle expresó que esos capitales contribuirán con la generación de riquezas, creación de empleos, reducción de la pobreza, inseguridad ciudadana y la delincuencia.

“Todos los proyectos que procuren el desarrollo que la ciudad necesita serán apoyados, porque hemos prometido que haremos un gobierno que estará regido por la transparencia, la moral y la ética y lo que queremos es que los inversionistas vayan”, añadió el alcalde electo de Santiago.

http://www.almomento.net/news/133/AR...010-07-28.html


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

photobucket


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santo Domingo its good and very nice, i know that...
I must say that the town/city of Santiago de los Caballeros its really also a very nice place :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

11. Santiago saturated by malls
The construction of large shopping malls continues at pace in Santiago, where more than RD$3.5 billion is currently being invested in the construction of new establishments that are expected to create around 3,000 new jobs. The emergence of these new developments lead observers to believe that the commercial sector will continue its expansion in Santiago, representing a great boost for the local economy which has been affected by the loss of jobs in the industrial free zones. The biggest new shopping centers include Plaza Lama on Av. 27 de Febrero and the Universal building on the Duarte Highway. 

Also under construction are the Mediterranean Plaza and Sunset Boulevard on the Rafael Vidal Avenue in the Embrujo II residential area, a middle and upper middle class area where other establishments already exist. On the J. Armando Bermudez Avenue in the Pueblo Nuevo sector of the city, the Dona Ana plaza is going up and is now in its final stages. The Plaza Lama Superstore is being built with an investment of more than RD$400 million and will include branches of all the major banks and remittance offices as well as telephone companies. There will also be a supermarket, an area for cosmetics, fast food, cafeteria, clothes, shoes, appliances, furniture, bookstore, hardware, home products and toys.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you have any photos from those malls?


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Do you have any photos from those malls?


will try to look for them. o.k.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

great thread of an underserved region in the urban showcase section


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

palermodude said:


> great thread of an underserved region in the urban showcase section


You need to be clear about what your saying, o.k.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos as usual juancito


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The aerial photo is just very nice


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a while to visit this thread; very nice photos (and videos) juancito


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

juancito said:


> *sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*



nice plane spotting....


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

never heard of this city but nice and good location too.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

What a lovely place, it´s paradise.: Los frutos secos:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

¡Arma tu fin de semana en Santiago!

Atrévete a dejar la monotonía y aventúrate a ir a esta ciudad que se sitúa a unas dos horas de la capital. una distancia extremadamente corta si se piensa en lo mucho que podrías disfrutar









Vista nocturna de la ciudad de Santiago.
¿Vives en Santo Domingo y tus ojos están más “jartos” que barriga después de la cena del 24 de diciembre de ver el mismo panorama? Entonces, he aquí la propuesta: cierra los ojos. Imagina un monumento, coches con caballos, noches con olores a platos creativos y gente amable que, apenas te conoce, ya te ponen a la orden sus casas. Abre los ojos… ¿Dónde estás? “¡La crema!” En Santiago de Los Caballeros! Un lugar que tiene ofertas de entretenimiento y gastronomía de más. Pero, entre toda la cantidad de restaurantes y bares que hay, quizás, paradójicamente, ni sepas qué hacer… Por ello, aquí la buena noticia: te hicimos toda una guía para un fin de semana para el cual, ojo, no tienes que esperar que sea festivo ni largo.

Viernes: El inicio de la aventura

Tomando en cuenta el horario de quienes estudian y/o trabajan, lo recomendable es coger guaguas después de las 5:00 p.m. Lo ideal, para abaratar costos es irse en grupo, pues de irse en guagua pública (el pasaje en Metro es de RD$320) se dificulta un poco salir de un lugar a otro, pese a que todo está relativamente cerca. Sobre el hospedaje, hay hoteles como el Platino, Hodelpa Gran Almirante, Camp David (conocido como El Generalísimo), el Century Plaza, El Colonial, Aloha Sol y El Monumental, siendo estos dos últimos mucho más económicos. Sus tarifas por noche rondan los RD$1.000 hasta RD$6.000. Otra opción sería quedarse en los moteles que están en la entrada de la ciudad, pues lo importante es bañarse y dormir, y no pasarse el día allí. Si llegan a partir de las 12:00 de la medianoche, pueden pasar la noche hasta por RD$600; la única incomodidad es que no pueden dejar pertenencias y deberán cargar con sus bultos. 










Ese primer día pueden cenar en Rancho Chito, en la Autopista Duarte KM 12 ½ , que tienen ese día su “Noche Bohemia”, con un cantante en vivo y una variedad de platos cocinados a leña. Para comer bien y no pasar vergüenza se gasta entre RD$300 a RD$600. Algunos restaurantes, en los Jardines Metropolitanos y algo más costosos, serían: Kasaby, Macao, Machu Pichu, Olive’s, Káaffa, Strong, Vivres entre otros, pues esa zona está repleta de restaurantes industriales y caseros.

Sábado: a diferencia de las películas, no siempre lo segundo es malo

No se puede dormir mucho. Así que hay que estar en pie, y rodando, antes de las 9:00 de la mañana. Para desayunar, cualquier sucursal de La Campagna ofrece a partir de las 7:00 de la mañana, y desde RD$45, sándwiches, café, jugos y otros alimentos. De ahí pueden ir a la Finca de animales de Fermín, en Gurabo, ya convertida en una especie de zoológico; tomando la “carretera turística” y luego cogiendo la Luperón. Ahí hay unas 220 variedades de animales en 80 tareas de tierra. Leones, avestruces, camellos, monos, tiburoncitos, flamencos, entre otros. La entrada cuesta RD$50 los adultos y RD$25 niños. 










A 500 metros de ahí está el restaurante Camp David, conocido por exhibir carros de la época de Trujillo y por quedar a 2.500 pies de altura sobre el nivel del mar. Abierto desde las 7:00 a.m. y con un menú en el que se destacan los filetes. Eso sí, si no llevas RD$1.500 no comes. Si el presupuesto no te da, entonces debes volver al centro y buscar otras opciones como La Parrillita, en la Av. Juan Pablo Duarte #162, que ofrece comida típica y unos postres exclusivos de su cocina. Ahí, por solo RD$300 pones la barriga contenta.










Luego del almuerzo, el bureo sigue... Así que para bajar “la jartura”, una vuelta en los típicos coches puede hacer la digestión divertida. Al llegar la tarde, la propuesta es ir a jugar bolos al Cibao Bowling Center; pero, si derribar pinos no es lo tuyo, ahí mismo hay un centro de golf virtual. Además, puedes probar los tragos que hay en el segundo nivel en Manino’s. Después de varios partidos, a bañarse y prepararse porque la noche es larga. 










Entre las 8:00 y 10:00 de la noche, el grupo puede caminar un poco en la zona del Monumento y luego irse a mover el esqueleto a discotecas o cafés como Level, Sajhara, Tribeca, Moma, Soho, Camus Glam Club, Dubai, y la disco con 19 años de creada, FrancisFol… Y si es para bailar hasta el amanecer, pueden llegar hasta la discoteca del hotel Matum. También pueden tomarse un trago en bares como Blanc o en tiendas de licores como H2O o Alambique. Y, ¡a amanecer! Saliendo de allí, pueden pararse en cualquier carrito de comida informal como los de las yaroas, Empanadas Monumental o Lalin o establecimientos 24 horas.










Domingo: Antes del regreso

En pie, otra vez. Puedes desayunar en Capresso, La Antillana, Max’s Delicias, Panrec, Don Emilio’s Sandwich; todos abiertos desde las 8:00 de la mañana y con precios a partir de RD$75. Y ya que “barriga llena, corazón contento”, emprendan “bien sostenidos” el viaje. Las opciones van desde “vitrinear” en las plazas de moda como la Internacional, Bella Terra o la Rosa; hasta darse un chapuzón en Kaskada Park, un parque acuático ubicado en la Av. Hispanoamericana #90. Claro, eso si no te importa mezclarte con todo tipo de público. Cierto es que está algo descuidado, pero todavía puede ser una opción. Abierto desde las 10:00 a.m. hasta las 5:30 p.m. sus precios son de RD$350 adultos y RD$250 niños. Otra alternativa es jugar en el Paintball Santiago Club.



















Para el almuerzo o cena, restaurantes como el Kukaramakara, Montezuma o el Pez Dorado pueden servir de referencia. Este último, ubicado en la calle Del Sol #43, con 47 años de fundado. Con unos RD$1.000 puedes comer bien, y sin pasar vergüenza. “El bacalao a la buena mujer” es su plato estrella.










En la noche, el ambiente de Marisco Centro es bastante bueno. También pueden ir a bailar merengues de los 80’s y 90’s en la discoteca Las Vegas. Claro, eso es si tienes planeado vivir ese fin de semana al máximo, y montarte en una Metro el lunes a las 5:30 o 6:00 de la mañana, para estar a las 8:00 en casa, en clases o en el trabajo. 

Colaboración: Paola Paniagua
Puente> http://www.bureo.com.do/es/401/extra/4591/¡arma-tu-fin-de-semana-en-santiago!.do​


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice updates....:cheers1:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: phtobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------

